# Direct labour build - Sequence of events



## Birroc (17 Jul 2008)

Hi,

The external plastering has been done on our new build so its time to start doing internal work. We are getting the chasing done early next week but I am confused as to the order of events thereafter. I assumed internal plastering had to wait until electrics/plumbing/screed done but I am told otherwise. So can someone put it in order for me and include any tasks I haven't got. Its a block build with bead cavity insulation. No dry-lining.

1. Chasing
2. Electric Wiring (first fix?)
3. Fill back of windows with insultion and cememt and install Window  Boards
4. Internal Plastering
5. Put down floor insulation
6. Plumbing (first fix?)
7. Screed flooring
8. Stairs & Doors and other carpentry work
9. Kitchen & Toilets
10. Electrics (second fix)
11.  Plumbing (second fix)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## edenjohnny (17 Jul 2008)

I think you have gone a bit astray, I would be under the impression that you would have the pipes laid under the sub floor(water in, and drainage etc) and running to the outside .  You will now have to chase under the walls(external)  Maybe get expert help, either an engineer or architect .  Who is signing off ?  LOL  E J


----------



## Birroc (17 Jul 2008)

edenjohnny said:


> I think you have gone a bit astray, I would be under the impression that you would have the pipes laid under the sub floor(water in, and drainage etc) and running to the outside . You will now have to chase under the walls(external) Maybe get expert help, either an engineer or architect . Who is signing off ? LOL E J


 
How do you mean ? I already have the plumbing (first fix #6) before the Screed flooring.

if you are talking about sewer pipes and water mains, yeah they were dont when pouring the foundation raft ages ago...


----------



## csmd (17 Jul 2008)

between 3&4 you need to do first fix carpentry e.g door frames.Also might need to insulate awkward places before slabbing starts


----------



## Sailor (17 Jul 2008)

Before Internal plastering, you would need some plumbing done.
For example pipes chased into walls for WC,s, showers, and possibly basins.


----------



## Clerragh (8 Aug 2008)

Is it a bungalow, dormer, two storey??
You havn't mentioned slabbing the ceilings so I presume this is taken car of. Also the attic insulation will have to be placed.

As for plastering you'd start at the highest point first.
CEILINGS
WALLS
THEN THE SCREED ON FLOOR AS IF IN BEFORE PLASTERED IT WOULD BE DESTROYED WITH MORTAR / SKIM

A


----------



## Hal 2001 (8 Aug 2008)

When you say floor insulation and screed you have a base slab in place did they not insulate under your ground bearing slab? 
If your screeding above the ground floor slab make sure you have enough thickness 75mm+ if this is going on insulation. I would screed it out and finish the floor construction before you start with other trades. It may mean clearing the screed of plaster snots after but your not bringing in wet screed to a plasterboarded area.


----------



## Leo (8 Aug 2008)

Clerragh said:


> ....THEN THE SCREED ON FLOOR AS IF IN BEFORE PLASTERED IT WOULD BE DESTROYED WITH MORTAR / SKIM


 
Shhhh, stop SHOUTING!
Leo


----------



## gally74 (8 Aug 2008)

some people are putting the floors in before the wall plastering given that some of the easy screed floors take a long time to dry


----------



## builder ed (9 Dec 2008)

A friend of mine is doing a self build at the moment and has just put in the floor screed.  He has organised for the kitchen to go in mid january before the heating is turned on or the floor tiled.  I have suggested that he tile the floor first and leave the kitchen and second fix carpentry till the heat is turned on.  Is it risky to put the kitchen in at this stage?


----------



## start (7 May 2010)

Just wondering about the fasica and soffit , where does that come in? We are currently plastering the chimneys and finishing of the slating of the roof . Does that have to be done pretty soonish or can that be left til the very end?


----------

